# how do i reset my password



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi everyone i have a minor problem is there anyway of changing a password without the os cd, i had some friends over and they changed my password on my macbook and as far as i know the only way to reset them is with the os cd, is there any other way of doing this seeing as i dont have one and dont want to spend 150 for a new one. thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

If your friends were able to do it, I'd ask them back over, lock the door, get out the handgun, and tell them no one leaves until the old password is restored.

And if you need a lawyer afterwards I may be able to find one for you.


----------



## Fastlane247 (Apr 7, 2004)

lol i tried that but no one seems to know what im talking about. I think ill keep it hidden next time... good friend who did that one eh, oh well i guess ill have to get the os cd to reset it, at least i wont lose all my data.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Hahaha unlucky, I have a friend who got his brand new Mac book and was so excited he stayed up (he'd come in at about 1 in the morning) and started entering the settings, then fell asleep at the password page and entered some weird password. He sent it to Apple for them to undo his silly mistake! 
But yeah Fastlane I think you have to use the OS CDs.


----------

